# Brand new to cockapoo's



## alm70 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello,

Let me first start by saying I'm brand new to cockapoo's as of the last 6 months or so. I'm from the US and live in Maine. I see here many people are from area's outside my country so I'm not sure I'm in the right forum!

My family loves animals and as a child I had dogs myself. Now that we have two young girls we are looking to give them the pleasurable experience of having a dog. We came across cockapoo's because my oldest was at a friends house and absolutely loved this adorable, patient, and kind cockapoo. Upon asking more information we also found out the price! They paid $1400 (US) and they absolutely loved the breeder they worked with. I can say that I don't know anything at all about breeders or terms one would use when talking about breeders. This breeder seems to be the only one we have seen in Maine.

Which finally brings me to my question. Since I research everything to death, I was looking around other websites and some people are saying anything over $350 (US) is too much for this breed. I would assume it would be hard to put a price on a dog without knowing specifics, but is this $1400 a totally unheard of price for these specific dogs? I'm really not looking for anything more than a great friendly family pet but our research keeps leading us back to cockapoo's. I would think that a price can be whatever someone is willing to pay. 

As usual the more I research something the more confused I get! I guess I was just curious about how someone puts a price on these dogs and if anyone is from the North East US would they have any opinions on the $1400 (US) mentioned above?

I'm needing some encouragement in Maine!

Thanks for your time.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi and welcome. I'm from UK but I am sure our US members would agree that $1400 is an average price. 

The is a certain level of "you get what you pay for." I am not saying anyone should pay above and beyond, and I disagree with breeders hiking prices because they can, but I do think price is relative to a certain extent when you have a good relationship with the breeder and you agree with their breeding practices. 

If you have a look in The Puppy Place forum there is a guide to what to look out for in terms of breeding practices/health testing/responsible breeding in some of the threads at the top (stickies). Would you consider the breeder your daughters friends family liked? Do you know anything about the breeder, do they have a website you can look at or give them a call to chat?

My advice would be go on a recommendation but only after you have done your research and met the breeder (and possibly other breeders if there are others around). A healthy puppy and healthy parent dogs is very important.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

There are plenty of US members on the forum! It seems that from what they've said before, price can really vary from state to state. I'm sure one of them will be along to advise you.

With regard to looking at prices on websites etc. you will find that, unfortunately, some people see cross breeds as less worthy than pedigree dogs. But the breeding, health testing and puppy care is just as important and worth just as much money!

Good luck in your cockapoo search


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm a neighbour, from Quebec. You could get a pup for under five hundred but almost certainly they will be from mills, farms or very large scale breeders with non health tested parents or backyard breeders who have no understanding about breeding for temperment. 1400$ is about what I'd expect to pay for a breeder who cares about their dogs.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I just had a brainstorm if you are interested in giving it a go. Cockapoos can be expensive as you have discovered, but there is a recent post on here to rehome a puppy so you may be in great luck. Please look under the post "Rehoming Zorro" for the story of a 12 week old male cockapoo whos owner is being relocated to India and has expressed she will be unable to take her puppy due to severly hot weather and her long working hours. She stated she would not charge a fee if she was satisfied her Zorro would be going to a loving safe home. That would be the perfect situation for you both as it would save you a fee and give her puppy a stateside home. Let us know how this turns out. Best of luck Just PM her.


----------



## alm70 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you all for the quick responses!

I will check out the Puppy Forum and have a look around. I would definitely consider the breeder of the family I mentioned above. This family had nothing but positive things to say about the breeder and believe me they do their research. I have visited the website, but I must admit I need to brush up on my breeder lingo. I have also spoken with the owner on the phone a few times and they certainly seem serious about what they do, but I don't have anything to compare to. In our conversations I was asked lots of questions from how long our work day was, how old are our kids, are there any other pets...looking back at it now...I would be worried if they didn't ask those questions. I wouldn't be surprised if they wanted to do a home inspection! I guess right now they have a litter I believe are 4 or 5 weeks old. Some of which already have a deposit on them but a few don't. We are going to meet the breeder at the end of the week and go from there. I just got nervous when I was reading random searches today about prices.

I will also check out the relocation Zorro story...

Thank you again for such quick replies and great advice!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck and keep us up to date!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Always a good sign if they have more questions of you than you have of them.


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

I am so excited for you and your family! Cockapoos are amazing, wonderful dogs. I grew up with a cockapoo and my husband and I just purchased a puppy from the same breeder who sold Lucy to my mother (cutecockapoos.com--they just had a litter born a few days ago and they are darling). We live in Wisconsin and are paying roughly 1200 for our darling girl. The breeder is phenomenal however, so we are not surprised at the higher price. You definitely get what you pay for and I know that they put a lot of quality time, love, and effort into raising their dogs. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a lovely litter of puppies. Is one of those yours? I love that she keeps their tails and the letters and photos are all so nice. To say I am a little jealous would be an understatement.


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

They are lovely puppies. Our girl was born June 6th, so no, she is not from that litter. I love checking the website to see the new babies born though. It helps with the waiting for my own puppy. My husband and I get to pick her up in 19 days! Hurray! If you know of anyone looking for a puppy, Jamie and Sandy are amazing and the dogs are as well. Attached is our Sophie when she was almost 3 weeks old. The chocolate cockapoo is my mother's Lucy. Lucy is a mini at 6lbs full grown.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sophie is very beautiful.  

I will definitely get another puppy when the timing is right but I am at a bit of a loss. The better breeders here have waiting lists based on gender and colour but I want to pick by the pups disposition after seven weeks. I haven't figured out how to reconcile this yet.


----------



## alm70 (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is a link to the site of the breeder I'm looking at

http://labradoodlesbyleanne.com/

Obviously the link at the top for the July 3rd pups are the ones I'm looking at. Actually there is only one left!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is a smart breeder. She selects them at seven weeks for particular families and situations. That is how I believe it should be done too.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

I paid $850 for Nado, my male Cockapoo, last year that I got from a breeder in Indiana. I was very impressed with that place and can't recommend it enough. I paid $1550 for River my female cockapoo a few months ago from a breeder in Oregon. I wouldn't recommend that breeder although I love River and am very happy to have her.

I visited the first breeder prior to purchasing Nado which I really recommend if at all possible. It seems easy to sounds good on paper but visiting in person really tells you a lot. Had I visited River's breeder in advance I wouldn't have purchased from her. It worked out in the end though as I do love River with all my heart. 

Good Luck!


----------

